# www.tropical-experience.nl online



## Marcus (Apr 18, 2004)

I promised to let know here when the new version of my website is online.
It's online.
http://www.tropical-experience.nl 

For the visitors who had some problem I hope the problems are solved in this new version.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Nice website! Great pictures and they load up fast too!


----------



## jbeetle (Feb 8, 2004)

Still looks great, maybe even better since I think it might be better organized now. I am also able to view things that gave me trouble before, very cool. I didn't get to look through the whole thing yet, but plan on taking another look later tonight. Thanks for the update!


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2004)

a good article about plants :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2004)

Very nice Marcus...
If you every need some one to tag along on a trip let me know,
I would be more than happy to go


----------

